# Who is Sticky?



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

What does that mean? :?


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

It means Marty's been there.. 


Seriously.. it's a post the moderators "stick" to the top of a forum so that it is always visible.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Sticky is not a person. It refers to a thread that has been "stickied" as in like a Post-it note or a note with a thumb-tack so that it's always above and stands out or "sticks-out" from the other notes -- You cannot sticky threads, only Mods/Admins can -- If you'd like to have a thread stickied or think that one should be, you can ask us


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

I get it! Thanks. B


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh Lord, my sides hurt!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

DixieSax said:


> It means Marty's been there..
> 
> Seriously.. it's a post the moderators "stick" to the top of a forum so that it is always visible.


Mine aren't Stickies, they are Stuck into a holding cell formerly found in a hard drive in Seattle.


----------

